
How Intellectuals Create a Public - samclemens
http://chronicle.com/article/How-Intellectuals-Create-a/234984
======
fleitz
I think Guy Debord did a much better job finding the fundamental issues that
give rise to these phenomena, namely, The Society of the Spectacle, it focuses
on much the same dichotomies in a much more general and in depth way. To be
fair to the author, Debord has 200 some odd pages to expound his views.

If anyone wants to read it...
[http://www.antiworld.se/project/references/texts/The_Society...](http://www.antiworld.se/project/references/texts/The_Society%20_Of%20_The%20_Spectacle.pdf)

~~~
Outdoorsman
I"ll have to admit that I had my doubts before following the link...no more...

A very pleasant read with great insight, especially given that it was written
back in 1992...

Thanks for posting!

~~~
bobwaycott
It was actually first published in 1967. Debord's work was somewhat
foundational among the Situationist International, who were highly involved in
the unrest of May 1968 in France.

~~~
Outdoorsman
I stand corrected...thanks for pointing that out...

I mistakenly locked on to the date at the bottom of the preface on my scroll
down to the meat of the article...

That this was written in 1967 is even more impressive...

If someone handed me this and told me that it was written just a couple of
days ago to describe today's environment it would be plausible, believable in
certain respects...

------
dtornabene
This is honestly an excellent essay, and you if you jumped straight to the
comments, take my word for it; its worth the long-form read. Robin is a noted
intellectual historian and he draws a great deal on that in this essay in
particular.

------
vixen99
Not much on the disasters they've wreaked on society and for which we largely
have bad memories.

